# Band Members In Durham Region!!



## nathanandrewmeima (Mar 12, 2006)

heyhey

I play guitar and am lookin fer another guitar, a bassist, drummer, vocalist, just about anything (anywherer from 13-17, im 15) to jam with and perhaps start a band? anyways im mainly into metal, rock, hardcore, screamo, classic rock so if ur interested let me know, [email protected]


----------

